# Made a Dragonsona Recently, Thoughts?



## Rhinorocket (Feb 25, 2016)

I also have her anthro form, but it's slightly NSFW, so I wasn't sure if I should post the full image here.
Possible nsfw: www.furaffinity.net: Anthro Dragon by Rhinorocket

I was just curious to see what you all thought of her.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2016)

Dragons are bad and you should feel bad. Foxes are best.

Does look good though.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Dragons are bad and you should feel bad. Foxes are best.


Foxes are best, that's why i chose something else, cuz i am not best. ;o;


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 25, 2016)

i liketh


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 25, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> i liketh


Thine comment bringith me great jubilation.


----------



## aurowolf (Feb 25, 2016)

I love dragons, a lot. Your dragonsona is hawt.


----------



## Sforzie (Feb 25, 2016)

She looks like she's made of cranberry sauce and cool whip.

I approve.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 26, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> She looks like she's made of cranberry sauce and cool whip.
> 
> I approve.


Yesss! That's the kind of response i was hoping for! 
(_Originally was gonna be blackberry/blueberry sauce and cream, but that would have been a little too dark.)_


----------



## TheKC (Feb 26, 2016)

She looks really cool! I love the colors you used and the, I'm not sure if they are scales that stick out but they look cool!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 26, 2016)

Damn I love this design! I love the colors (red is one of my faves) and the design is so cool. Also I watched you because I want to see moooooaaaaaarrrrrrrr.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 26, 2016)

TheKC said:


> She looks really cool! I love the colors you used and the, I'm not sure if they are scales that stick out but they look cool!


I have a thing for fluffy butts. :]



SodaBubbles said:


> Damn I love this design! I love the colors (red is one of my faves) and the design is so cool. Also I watched you because I want to see moooooaaaaaarrrrrrrr.


Aaaaaaa! Thank you! :3 Moar will come soon enough. *o*


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 26, 2016)

Yay! And you're welcome


----------



## FluffyStryker (Feb 27, 2016)

Alright... That's epic. Kinda don't have words to describe it because I haven't seen something like this before, but dang.


----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 5, 2016)

I love how there a bit of pale blue here and ther. It is super pretty!


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 5, 2016)

OddOcculitist said:


> I love how there a bit of pale blue here and ther. It is super pretty!


Thanks! I tried to do some kind of subtle opalescent effect with the whiter scales.


----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 5, 2016)

I noticed. It looked great. Gave more depth to the whiter parts


Rhinorocket said:


> Thanks! I tried to do some kind of subtle opalescent effect with the whiter scales.


----------



## Eezo (Mar 7, 2016)

Your dragon has some cool looking back plates there, especially where they get long at the tail.  Also, as everyone else here has said, those are some great color choices!


----------

